# Tough hooks



## gnappi (Feb 28, 2019)

I've been using Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp 3/0 and 4/0 hooks for many years, most recently on my frogs and this past week lost a nice snakehead because the hook bent... the first time in my life this happened. 

A buddy swears by the fairly expensive Beast ($4.00 each) hooks, but I was thinking of Gamakatsu or Mustad Ultra Point Mega-Bite in 4/0 which are both more palatable price wise.

I'm not one to put a $3.00 frog on a $4.00 hook and in the dense stuff we fish in and lose one or two a day. 

So, anyone have experience with tough fish and the Gamakatsu and Mustad hooks above? Any other suggestions?


----------



## AnglerRoy (Feb 28, 2019)

I switched all my hooks over to the Gamatsu ones and have never had any issues with large pike or walleye. I don’t recall what style (s) I got, but I switched everything over to the red ones...don’t know if it’s true but I read that fish can’t see the red hardware on a lure/rig.


----------



## AnglerRoy (Feb 28, 2019)

AnglerRoy said:


> I switched all my hooks over to the Gamatsu ones and have never had any issues with large pike or walleye. I don’t recall what style (s) I got, but I switched everything over to the red ones...don’t know if it’s true but I read that fish can’t see the red hardware on a lure/rig.



I should also add that I crush all my barbs down. Easier to get them out of a fish and less damage to their tissues in case I throw them back for another day. [emoji3]


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hard fighting heavy fish in heavy cover...Gamakatsu Superline Worm hooks would be what you'd be looking for - not the basic EWG's, they're made with a heavier wire. Last I checked our Walmart carried them, so they should be easy to find locally.

I thought Mustad made a 3x EWG worm hook at some point, but I cannot find them looking quickly online anymore.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2019)

I purchased the Gamakatsu Superline Worm hooks that onthewater102 talked about on eBay. I also purchased some trokar and gamakatsu 6/0 and 7/0 hooks from the same retailer for huge savings by buying 5 packs at once. I like this eBay seller, no complaints. 

Those superline hooks are legit. I purchased a 25 pack for 11.99. I can send you a few if you want to try them, let me know.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333082892823?ViewItem=&item=333082892823


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 3, 2019)

$4 for one hook! Yikes. Last time I paid that much for a hook it was to hang my extension ladder up in the garage. :LOL2:


----------



## eshaw (Mar 3, 2019)

I use a lot bigger hook since I fish for heavy body fish (cats and others) and use the Mustad brand. I like them a lot and would assume that their smaller ones would be good also. 

$4.00 for a hook?????? I don't see that in my future, that's a fact!


----------



## WALI4VR (Mar 4, 2019)

I've switched to gam hooks 20 years ago and I've never looked back. Singles,trebles,from 8s to Musky rigs I've yet to have a failure.
Tight lines and success thru skill.
WALI4VR

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Mar 4, 2019)

In a word ... VMC


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 4, 2019)

Gamakatsu are some of the toughest hooks i have ever used. pricey yes, however you get what you pay for.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 4, 2019)

eshaw said:


> I use a lot bigger hook since I fish for heavy body fish (cats and others) and use the Mustad brand. I like them a lot and would assume that their smaller ones would be good also.
> 
> $4.00 for a hook?????? I don't see that in my future, that's a fact!



The Mustad brand has been around for ever. I wonder if there is any hook mfg older than these guys. Eagle Claw has been around for a while too.

Edit: I hate auto-correct!


----------



## gnappi (Mar 8, 2019)

DaleH said:


> In a word ... VMC



Thanks, I never knew Rapala had them, but I got some Mustad and Gama's and will try them out and try VMC later on.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 13, 2019)

Gamakatsu is all I use offshore when I'm digging grouper and snapper off the bottom with drag locked down. Can't remember the last time I broke one of them.


----------



## gnappi (May 18, 2019)

I've been using the Gamagatsu hooks and no issues so far, granted I haven't hooked a monster insaneo snakehed like the one that bent my hook a while back, but I did hook a monster that got so thick in the weeds I nearly ripped his jaw off getting him near the boat. 

So far so good


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2019)

I like gam hooks you can get them in bulk packs for not too much money off ebay or jann's. I've also just this past year started trying the the academy sports brand of hooks h2o xpress they're surprisingly good especially given the price. The ones I have are made in south korea which was a surprise I figured considering the price they would be chinesium. typically the korean stuff is higher quality than china. Obviously us and japan would be best, but typically are more money. So far I'm very impressed with the ewg and shiner/kahle style hooks I got in the h2o xpress brand they're very high quality for the price. The gamakatsu bulk packs are the way to go for top quality hooks at reasonable prices.


----------

